# Few questions about technical stuff



## Vik880 (Jan 11, 2013)

After much much reading i have numerous questions, I'll consolidate it all here to prevent thread overload. 

I've picked up that some people use double A's over a battery pack, what would be the reason for that??

Speed of a memory cards ability to process images, is it a significant enough thing to worry about if you dont shoot high speed very often?? 

My 60d takes raw files as cr2, my software, Gimp, photoshop cs2, cannot handle that file (as far as i know) so i have an adobe converter from cr2 to dng, unfortunately this takes a ridiculous amount of time (15-20min for 100) just to view the photos, is anyone aware of a more efficient way to go about this?? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## weepete (Jan 11, 2013)

1. No Idea so would be interested to hear anyone who could shed light on that.

2. Not Really, it'll take longer to record images, especially after a burst but there is no advantage if you don't use it. If you want action.shots though a fast memory card will get the most out of your frame rate

3. Either try one of the adobe packages or use open source software. Quite often I'll use faststone image viewer which is free but allows you to see and manipulate most image files


----------



## bratkinson (Jan 12, 2013)

As far as using AAs instead of a battery pack, I'm assuming you are referring to the AA holder that comes with Canon battery grips. Although I haven't tried it with my Canon grips, I can only assume that option is usable in a emergency, such as you shot 1500-2500 photos (typical, in my experience w/grips) without recharging the batteries in the grip. As for possible savings by using rechargeable AAs, the aggrevation of frequently replacing the batteries during a shoot would far outweigh the cost of buying a 2nd Canon battery. 

Using AAs in a flash rather than a battery pack...Cost, but the other way around. I easily get 300 or more flashes (I don't keep track) with a set of Eneloop rechargeables in my 580 EX II. Whereas the cost (and weight) of a battery pack for the flash is impractical for this hobbiest/amateur. 

Memory card speeds? For a 60D, CLASS 10...no ifs, ands, or buts. On my 60D, 30mbs cards were sufficient, even shooting RAW + LJPG. But then, I never auto bracketed nor did continuous shooting with the 60D. I even loaned a couple of the 30mbs cards to a friend going on vacation with their 60D and they used them without a problem. Then I bought a 5D3 and shoot RAW + LJPG. Rapid clicks of the shutter (not AEB or continuous) caused a couple of minor waits...so did manually reviewing some just-taken photos with the slower cards. Switching to 95 mb/s cards solved the problem. 

The transfer rate of the memory cards also affects downloading to your computer time, as well. 

As far as software, I don't use Gimp, so I can't answer your RAW handling issue. I suspect there's an update out there that would take care of Gimp handling 60D CR2s. FWIW, Lightroom 3 worked fine for my 60D RAW files, but the 5D3 necessitated an upgrade to LR4 for the RAW.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 12, 2013)

1. It just extremely handy to be able to pick up batteries any ware so be able to power the camera. 

2. If you don't shoot lots of rapid bursts then memory card speed is not a big deal. 

3. Start using a program like Aperture or Lightroom they both allow basic editing of raw files as well as gives you a great way to organize your images. For advanced editing use photoshop.


----------



## sekhar (Jan 12, 2013)

If you want to view raw images and have Windows, just use the explorer with the Microsoft codecs. Google Picasa is another option.


----------



## KmH (Jan 12, 2013)

Memory card speed is about the *read* speed, not the *write* speed.

The camera's buffer is the limiting factor for memory card write speed as long as the memory card is at least Class 6.
However, note that CF cards are used in prosumer and pro grade cameras instead of SD cards.


----------



## Vik880 (Jan 12, 2013)

I appreciate all the responses. I will try the softwares mentioned until i find a workable one. As for the memory card, not that it matters but unless i am mistaken i thought the 60d was a prosumer and it uses sd?


----------

